# Whole Home DVR ?



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

So I just activated whole home with an HR24 and a H24. H24 recognizes and functions my question is on the HR24 it says no DVRs networked. Is this correct? Again it does appear to be working. The H24 says networked with family room which is correct. Its just the main HR24 unit says no DVRs networked. Just wondering.

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

millertime said:


> So I just activated whole home with an HR24 and a H24. H24 recognizes and functions my question is on the HR24 it says no DVRs networked. Is this correct? Again it does appear to be working. The H24 says networked with family room which is correct. Its just the main HR24 unit says no DVRs networked. Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks


If the HR24 is your only DVR, then there aren't any [others] for it to find.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Well I do have a hr20 downstairs but I'm guessing it won't see that one.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The HR20 should also show, provided it is either (a) connected to the DECA network with a DECA module, or (b) connected to your LAN and your HR24 is also connected to your LAN.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't have a lan ran for the h24. Do I need one? Or just for the DVRs?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

The two DVR's should see each other, the H25 should see both, but the '25 won't show up on either recorder. Check Settings-> Whole Home, and Network settings.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

millertime said:


> I don't have a lan ran for the h24. Do I need one? Or just for the DVRs?


Are you on DECA or ethernet? If the H24 is seeing one DVR, it's fine as is.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Deca, I don't have a Deca adaptor for the hr20 though


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

I LAN lines for the hr24 and the hr20 but not the h24. Which would be the best set up for me?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

millertime said:


> I LAN lines for the hr24 and the hr20 but not the h24. Which would be the best set up for me?


If you connect a ethernet to the HR24, it will disable the DECA of the HR24 that you're using to the H24.
To add the HR20, you'll either need a DECA for it, or add another DECA to connect to your router, where you then can connect the HR20 with ethernet.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks all. I will stay Deca. Where is a good way to get a Deca for that hr20?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

millertime said:


> Thanks all. I will stay Deca. Where is a good way to get a Deca for that hr20?


You might just call DirecTV.
BTW: which HR20 do you have?

The HR20-700 only needs one of these:
http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?p=deca1mr01&d=directv-ethernet-coax-adapter-deca--(deca1mr01)

If you have a HR20-100, you'll also need a 2-way splitter and maybe a bandstop filter.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Crap I have the 100


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

millertime said:


> Crap I have the 100


Look at this: http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=2934386&postcount=6


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

How do I know which set up to do? The top one or bottom


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

millertime said:


> How do I know which set up to do? The top one or bottom


either should work.

The top was how it was done in the beginning and the bottom was an update.
I've never understood why this update was released.


----------



## millertime (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks like I will need a Deca and filter for my hr 20 to work and I have an h20 thats not going to work for this. Any idea is D* will provide all of this for free?


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

If you have the protection plan , call for service and tell them it's not working they will come with everything they need.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

millertime said:


> Looks like I will need a Deca and filter for my hr 20 to work and I have an h20 thats not going to work for this. Any idea is D* will provide all of this for free?


They might. Tell them you have Whole Home enabled, but need a DECA, BSF, and splitter for the HR20-100. Also, explain how you have a H20 and it needs to be swapped out. While they may not charge you for the new receiver, you will probably end up with a new 2-year commitment for activating the new (leased) receiver.

As for cost, while you might not be charged for any of the components, DirecTV might want a tech to come out and in that case you might be charged for the tech visit, which is usually $50.

- Merg


----------



## i3rown (Sep 4, 2011)

Will defiantly start his contract over


----------

